#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  how can i read amtlib.dll file ?

## TamillanSivi

:Frown:  most of the time I was searching the amtlib.dll for so many reasons. that's very boring. for me. so I was decided to learn about amtlib.dll file editing and make crack files. but amtlib.dll files have no read options so anybody knows how can I read files and edit

----------

